# His eyes are open



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I got home from work and I picked up the pup and his eyes are opened.


















You can see his hair is longer than it was two days ago its amazing they grow up right before your eyes.

Sarah


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

yea!!!! what beautiful eyes! have you picked a name yet?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Awwww he looks like he is getting ready to get into some kind of mischif. I think he is just the sweetest and thanks for posting all the pictures of his development, it is really neat to watch


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a sweet honey!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!!!! He is just a precious lil guy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute!!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Jul 15 2005, 01:06 PM
> *yea!!!!  what beautiful eyes!  have you picked a name yet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81695*


[/QUOTE]

So far I like Uno and I came up with Manny yesterday because he had such a fat nose he looks like a mantaee.







I think I will wait until he gets a bit older and I can see his personality. He is a doll I have him in bed with me now he is laying on me chest. Guys this is gonna be a hard one to give up.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...hes beautiful!! What a cutie he will be!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I want him...can I have him, pleasssssssssssssseeeeeeeee!







He is just too cute for words!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 15 2005, 01:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far I like Uno and I came up with Manny yesterday because he had such a fat nose he looks like a mantaee.







I think I will wait until he gets a bit older and I can see his personality. He is a doll I have him in bed with me now he is laying on me chest. Guys this is gonna be a hard one to give up.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81707
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the name Uno, too.

I know it will be hard to give him up. But you've got your new "dream job" to look forward to! It would probably be hard to deal with a puppy at this new stage of your life, especially since it involves travelling.

When do they begin evaluating him for therapy work?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

You know it will be hard for all of us to give him up, we have been there since his birth after all. He is a sweety, everytime I look at him I think of Vinny's baby days.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

He is just adorable! I showed my kids (13 and 17) and they both think he is just lovely... they also like the name Manny (he does look like a manatee!) 

Judi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my he is so cute







I like Manny too, so masculine for him too. Thank you so much for sharing his progress with us, he feels like our family and I know how hard it is going to be to give him up, I wouldn't be able to even think about it


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HOW PRECIOUS! Look how light his tongue color is.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 15 2005, 01:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I love the name Uno, too.

I know it will be hard to give him up. But you've got your new "dream job" to look forward to! It would probably be hard to deal with a puppy at this new stage of your life, especially since it involves travelling.

When do they begin evaluating him for therapy work?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81723
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know how hard work a pup is I agree with you about the time. If all works out with my job maybe my boss will allow me to work off the expensive price of a show quality pup to get started with. who knows? I have started working with him just after birth. He is showing promissing signs already. He is very relaxed when being held. I will hold him wth him on his back and he just slowly falls asleep. I will keep training and watching him until he is about 12 weeks then if I think he will work I will take him to lubbock to start the real training. after he has perfected the basic household manners stuff if they think he has the attitude to move up they will start with therapy training. I hope what ever happens to this baby that he is well loved. 

BTW I just found out that Luvnpaws has a new policy for every puppy they breed for therapy they will rescue and train 10.







They have done this in the past but they havent set any number goals. I think this is fabulous I signed up today to do foster for the younger or needy rescues they bring in. I think it is important to do your part in helping these pets. What is sad is most of them dont get adopted because of one or two behavioral problems and the shelters dont have time to work with them. Thats the real need to foster rescues teach them the rights and wrongs of a pet and find great homes for them. Just thought I would share.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

So if Manny is not suitable for therapy (Like THAT could happen!) do you get to keep him? 

I think that is just a great policy of Luvnpaws to rescue and train homeless malts. What a great idea. You're in Austin, right? I live in San Antonio and would love another malt but it is just not feasible right now. I also suspect that Pico wouldn't accept another pet in the house. Maybe a puppy. Maybe. But I think he might be one of those "only pets" you hear about.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing his growing process! He is such a cute little guy,he has truley stolen all our hearts


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He's such a cutie!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!!!












































That is all I can say!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

what a cutie its been fun watching him grown up I'm like everyone else who every gets him it would be really fun if they would join SM


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

He is so beautiful he would have to be a keeper he won my heart already
Teaco


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Adorable!!! But it must be time for more pictures RIGHT???   I've been away and haven't had time to catch up on posts.

Is the therapy group actually able to use rescue dogs for therapy dogs? I would think that considering the amount of training needed for a therapy dog that a rescue dog would be unsuitable. At what age do they determine whether the puppy is therapy material? Does your group have a web site? 

Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 3 2005, 04:58 PM
> *Adorable!!!  But it must be time for more pictures RIGHT???      I've been away and haven't had time to catch up on posts.
> 
> Is the therapy group actually able to use rescue dogs for therapy dogs?  I would think that considering the amount of training needed for a therapy dog that a rescue dog would be unsuitable.  At what age do they determine whether the puppy is therapy material?  Does your group have a web site?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, I just read a cover story in a dog magazine about the new Benji and she/he (can't remember the sex) came from a shelter. Many, many of the dogs you see in movies, on stage (the dog in Annie, for example) come from shelters. Shelter dogs can be very trainable.

EDIT: Here is some of the info from the story from _Animal Wellness magazine_, Aug/Sept. 2005:

The story starts off talking about how the owner of the dog playing Benji in the new DVD movie "Benji Off the Leash" is trying to promote awareness of pet adoption. The article says that the original Benji came from the Burbank Animal Shelter. After searching for three months the creater of _Benji _found his new Benji at a shelter in Mississippi. He says, "Even at a year old, Benji was calm and laidback. She's had far less traiing than any other Benji because she just doesn't need it."


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is sooo cute! More pictures!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Adorable!!! But it must be time for more pictures RIGHT???   I've been away and haven't had time to catch up on posts.
> 
> Is the therapy group actually able to use rescue dogs for therapy dogs? I would think that considering the amount of training needed for a therapy dog that a rescue dog would be unsuitable. At what age do they determine whether the puppy is therapy material? Does your group have a web site?
> 
> There is one therapy group in Texas who I've talked with at length about taking one of my rescued Labs. They train these dogs and place them with small police departments for drug dogs. My girl was two when I started talking with them about her, and they had no problem with it. She didn't make the final cut for the test, as she has some real problems with separation. She is for adoption to any of you would like an outside dog who has to touch you every step you make. She also brings you things, and is never without something in her mouth for you -- whether it be a can, glove, or dead rat!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 3 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Adorable!!!  But it must be time for more pictures RIGHT???     I've been away and haven't had time to catch up on posts.
> 
> Is the therapy group actually able to use rescue dogs for therapy dogs?  I would think that considering the amount of training needed for a therapy dog that a rescue dog would be unsuitable.  At what age do they determine whether the puppy is therapy material?  Does your group have a web site?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I posted new pic the other day heres the link
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5254
I truely hope that the newowners will become SM members as well. As stated by others rescues can be highly trainable. Luvnpaws makes a point when going to a shelter to look for both dogs with great therapy potential as well as the "needy" ones. I'm sure you guys know some just dont do well in the shelter enviroment however you get them in a home setting and they are a different dog. We try to help the ones who maybe just need some extra training to become a good pet. maybe they bark or jump on people. the shelters are very crowded in lubbbock and shelter employees dont have near the time needed to work on behaviour problems. We try to do our part to help the dogs and fix their issues and find them homes. Puppys that are bred for the therapy program are tested from day one but the major eval and testing startes when they go to the therapy home in lubbock they normally go around 12 weeks. Some times with smaller breeds they wait a tad longer. Our owned is an elderly woman who doesnt quite understand the benefits of a websites. I'm in the process of working with a website company to see how it will all work out. I have some exciting news about a new adoptee our therapy group just made. i will make a sep post about her. I hoped I answered all your ?'s Feel free to pm or email me with more. I'm so excited now luvnpaws has given me the op to be an interviewer for new members. N E WAYS I will shut up now


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm curious how it works if, at 12 weeks, it seems Uno would be a good candidate for a Luvnpaws therapy dog. Will he become the property of Luvnpaws at that point and what happens if he "flunks" therapy training a few months later? Will he be returned to you?

Also, do they buy him outright from you or do you just take the tax deduction (you mentioned in another post that the group was non-profit)?

Sorry for so many questions! Being in the legal profession, I'm curious how the ownership issues are resolved in a case like yours where a dog is actually bred to be a therapy dog. It's obviously a lot easier when a dog is adopted from the shelter, I would think.

BTW, how is the new job going? 12 hour days????? Yikes! I hope you love it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Sep 15 2005, 11:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was looking at some of Uno's baby pictures again and came across this post....whoa, was I being pyschic back then? hmmmm








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100109
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whoa!!!









That is just so neat that you're getting him!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, I want a puppy


----------

